# Problem z synchronizacją portage

## adam1957

Witam!

Dnia dzisiejszego zapodawszy komendę: "emerge --sync" otrzymałem komunikat:

```
>>> Starting retry 3 of 3 with rsync://130.89.175.1/gentoo

000070 >>> Checking server timestamp ...

000071 

000072 receiving file list ... rsync: link_stat "/metadata/timestamp.chk" (in gentoo) failed: No such file or directory (2)

000073 done

000074 

000075 Number of files: 0

000076 Number of files transferred: 0

000077 Total file size: 0 bytes

000078 Total transferred file size: 0 bytes

000079 Literal data: 0 bytes

000080 Matched data: 0 bytes

000081 File list size: 5

000082 Total bytes sent: 71

000083 Total bytes received: 9

000084 

000085 sent 71 bytes  received 9 bytes  53.33 bytes/sec

000086 total size is 0  speedup is 0.00

000087 rsync error: some files could not be transferred (code 23) at main.c(1388) [receiver=2.6.9]

000088 

000089 !!! Rsync has not successfully finished. It is recommended that you keep

000090 !!! trying or that you use the 'emerge-webrsync' option if you are unable

000091 !!! to use rsync due to firewall or other restrictions. This should be a

000092 !!! temporary problem unless complications exist with your network

000093 !!! (and possibly your system's filesystem) configuration.

```

Zaznaczam, że przedwczoraj aktualizacja przeszła pomyślnie, a i żadnych konfigów nie zmieniałem.

Nadmieniam, że 'emerge-webrsync' też nic nie daje.

Co może być przyczyną.

----------

## timor

Wygląda na problem z łączem, może masz jakieś straty pakietów albo coś w tym stylu... a może to problem z tym serwerem, spróbuj innego.

----------

## barca

Na przykład brak sieci?  :Wink:  Ja wtedy ten komunikat otrzymuję.

----------

## adam1957

Witam!

Niestety, to nie brak sieci, czy strata pakietów.

Pozostały net śmiga w każdą stronę, tylko "emerge --sync" nie chce działać!

----------

## largo3

Spróbuj użyć:

```
emerge-webrsync
```

----------

## manwe_

Przecież napisał, że nie działa. Hmm... link_stat "/metadata/timestamp.chk" << to mi trochę nie pasuje. Portage korzysta z chroot, że jest ścieżka /metadata zamiast /usr/portage/metadata? Zmieniałeś ostatnio wersję portage? Możesz też spróbować usunąć całe /usr/portage, ściągnąć nowe i rozpakować - tak jak przy instalacji systemu.

----------

## largo3

Upss, nie zauważyłem.

----------

## adam1957

Witam!

Okazało się, że "emerge-webrsync" działa, ale emerge --rsync nadal skutkuje wiadomym -patrz wyżej - komunikatem. Także wywalenie całego "portage" i zassanie najświeższego nic nie dało w sprawie. Oczywiście "emerge -u world" po tym działa.

----------

## ziemia

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Zaznaczam, że przedwczoraj aktualizacja przeszła pomyślnie, a i żadnych konfigów nie zmieniałem.

 

To zrób 

```
etc-update
```

Może się zmieniły konfigi do rsync

Sprawdź też dysk pod kontem błędów mi się emerge --sync wysypywało jak rozjechała mi sie partycja na której trzymam portage

----------

